#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  loly_h في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بكِ loly_h...
وفرصة ان اقدم لك باقات الشكر على تصميماتك الجميلة في المحطات وفي كل الموضوعات التي نلجأ لك فيها 
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
أهلا بوكاية 
يارب يكون الجميع كويسين وفرحانين
وإن شاء الله دايما متجمعين فى الخير وللخير 


بداية يا ريت تعرفينا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

مذكور بملفى الشخصى إنى التحقت بالمنتدى بتاريخ
12-11-2005
وبصراحة انا مصدقاه
وتعرفت على المنتدى من خلال رسائل جروب أبناء مصر
وقد كانت الرسالة تحتوى على قصيدة بعنوان
يبأه إنت أكيد فى مصر
الرسالة بالفعل كان لها تأثيرين على نفسى
تأثير بفرح أن هناك منتدى يضم أبناء مصر
وتأثير حزين جدا لما تحمله القصيدة من سلبيات
انا طبعا لاأنكر بعض هذه السلبيات ولكن كان أملى ان لانرى فقط السلبيات
وكما أسهبنا فى ذكر السلبيات لانجحف حق إيجابياتنا
فإستفزتنى القصيدة وشعرت برغبة قوية
فى نقد القصيدة وبناءا عليه اشتركت بالمنتدى
وقد كان (أى والله) 



نصل لأول محطة لكِ في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
وما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

كانت بدايتى فى المنتدى مجرد مشاركات عابرة وغير محددة الهوية
وهناك إن لم تخوننى ذاكرتى بعض ماأذكره مثل
قصص وحكايات الف ليلة وليلة
بقاعة الأغانى
ولكن محطتى الأولى أو بداية إنطلاقتى كانت بقاعة رجال الأعمال وكان الموضوع يحمل اسم
المسابقة الرمضانية لقاعة رجال الاعمال
ففى هذا الموضوع كنت مجرد مشتركة عادية بالمسابقة
وبسبب تنسيق الموضوع الذى اعجب اسكندرانى
توالت بعدها المواضيع التى اشتركت فى تنسيقها
مما جعلنى اهتم اكثر بالتصميم
وربنا يسامحك ياللى فى باللى
هههههههههههههه


ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنسينه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

أكبر مفارقة يالفعل موش بأنساها
هو إننا كنا إنتهينا من مسابقة أوسكار
وتقديرا منى لزملاء الكفاح حبيت اعمل لهم تقييم تقديرا منى لجهودهم
فبدل ماأقيمهم بالإيجاب قيمتهم تقييم سلبى 
مأساه بصراحة
ربنا يسامحنى بأه
ويارب يكونوا سامحونى


عبارات... لمن توجهينها:
- غيبتك طالت
للغاليــــــة نـــــور ... ربنا يطمننا عليها

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
قلب مصــــــر 

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
مسيــــو ليدر 

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
إسكنـــــدرانى

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
أيون ... الكلمة دى بأه تحديدا هقولها للزملكاوى بشدة
حسام عمر


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيكِ وكنتِ أسأتِ تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

الحمد لله لأأذكر موقف لى بالمنتدى قد أسأت فيه التفسير
ويارب موش يحصل ابدا


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكرينه؟


من أهم المحطات التى كان لى شرف الإشتراك فيها
مسابقة اوسكار ابناء مصر 2007
وبمنتهى الصدق والأمانة
سواء كان أوسكار أو حورس
فهذا الموضوع من أحب الموضوعات لقلبى
لأنه دائما مايجمع بين المتعة والفائدة والفرحة والمنافسة اللذيذة


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختاري لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفتِ عندها واعجبتِ بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

من ضمن المواضيع القوية بقاعة المناقشات موضوع
أيام الغضب والحرية
تضمن هذا الموضوع أنباء
أراء
مشاعر
وهناك مؤيد للثورة وأخر معارض
وبين هذا وذاك تضمن الموضوع عدة نقاشات
وحوارت قوية من ضمنها رد أ/ محمد حسين الذى أثر فى نفسى
وعبر عن رأيى الشخصى جدا...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسيـــن
					
				
سبحان الله العظيم
هل المطلوب ايها الاخوه الكرام ان نعود الي الاذعان والي طاطاه الراس طواعيه للنظام الذي اصبح الان يرتكب جرائم ضد الانسانيه ضد ابناء وطنه
بالله عليكم ..بالله عليكم
هل رايتم مشهد المصلين حين كانو يصلون ورشتهم قوات الاحتلال الوطني بالماء
مشهد لاننراه في القدس الاسرائليله الان !!
ان ماترون الان وتقولوه هو عين مايراه النظام اللامصري واللامسلم
هو يريد ان يخرج الناس وسرحلون من ميدان التحرير حتي ينعمو بالاستقرار بعد مرحله ارتعدت فيها قلوبهم واجسادهم وفرو كالفئران علي مطارات اوربا
بدلا من ان نتمسك بما نفعله ..لا ..نريد ان نتراجه عنه
لان اعدائنا متربصون بنا
!!!
اطمئنو ..
اعدائنا هم من يسيرون الامور الان ..
هم المذعورين الان من ثوره الشعب ويريد لمبارك الاستمرار والاستقرار
الا تقراون تصريحات نتنياهو ..وبن اليعازر الذي يصلي كل يوم للرب حتي لايسقط نظام مبارك علي حد وصفه
هل انتم مقتنعون ايها المنادون بتوقيف المظاهرات وارجاع الناس الي بيوتنها بان مصر لديها سياده علي قرارها
لقد سئلت هيلاري كلينتون ..لماذا تدعمون نظاما لايحترم قانون حقوق الانسان ويفرض قانون الطوارئ
قالت ببساطه لان مصر هي اقوي حليف لنا في الشرق الاوسط ..ولا ننسي خدمات مبارك لنا في حرب العراق
اي استقلال واصتقرار تتحدثون عنه
الاعداء لايتمنون استقرار مبارك لانه اكبر داعم لهم ..ولانه اقدم من قدم لهم خدمات جليله لهم
من يسقطون الان انهم هم يصنعون تاريخ امه ..هم شهداء عند ربهم يرزقون
نحن جميعا نتمني ان نكون مثلهم وفي منزلتهم ..
وواجب علينا الا نضيع دمائهم والا تذهب هدرا فيما راثت في سبيله
الاستقرار اسمي مانتمناه ونامله
ولكن هل ترضون باستقرار علي فساد
استقرار علي ظوارئ
استقرار علي بطاله
استقرار علي قمع
استقرار علي عماله وخيانه
استقرار علي بطش بالمصريين الشرفاء
استقرار علي ظلم ..

ياجماعه يلا بتقولنا فوقو ..مش لاقي كلام اعبر بيه اكتر من كده
حتي بمناسبه قناه الجزيره
هما برضه في تونس قالو عليها كده وبعد رحيل زين العابدين قالو لقد دعمت الجزيره ثوره تونس كاشد مايكون
هو النظام الطاغوت ..يكره مايكشفه
يكره مايفضحه
اذا كانت الجزيره كاذبه في الخبر كما تقولون
ماذا تقولون في الصوره !!
ماذا تقولون في الاتصالات التليفونيه المباشره مع المسؤلين المصريين واساتذه الجامعه المصريين !!
ماذا تقولون في التلفزيون المصري !!
هل هذا هو مايقدم الحقيقه المطلقه .. !!!


(هوا فى كــــده ) 
=================

وفى الموضوع العامر بالموسيقى
والكلمات الرقيقة
عندليبيات
إخترت أحد ردود استاذنا الجميل ايمن رشدى
وأيمن رشدى ممن يملكون القدرة على التحدث ببلاغة شديدة
وبساطة اشد





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					
				
صباح العندليـب مهمـوم =بيرعش... قلبه راح ينشق
ويظهر إنه شيء محتـوم =دوام الخوف علينا... حق.


(أحسنت والله ... ربنا يزيدك إبداع ياعندليب )


في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

بصراحة انا نفسى فى قرار
بتحديث وتعديل وتجديد المنتدى
من وجهة نظرى منتدانـــا محتاج تغييرات كتييييييير
على المستويين الشكل والمضمون

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

قرارات بوقف اعضاء مهمين وفعالين جدا بالمنتدى
من رأيى إن القرار ده كان له اثار سلبيه جدا
على الأعضاء اللى تم وقفهم وحتى على الأعضاء
المتواجديين


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لكِ؟؟ ومتى تقولين اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

جميل ان يكون لدينا حرية فى التعبير عن أرائنا وأفكارنا
سواء بالتحدث أو التدوين
لكن ذلك فى حدود عدم إيذاء الغير بالطبع
والإلتزام باإحترام الرأى الأخر

وفى أى حال من الأحوال لاأرحب بالديكتاتورية على الإطلاق
كفاية 30 سنة من الديكتاتورية 


كلمة توجهينها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقولين فيها؟

الكلمة دى احب اوجهها لكل أعضاء أبناء مصر
إننا مهما إنشغلنا او بعدتنا ظروف حياتنا
خلينا دايما نخلى منتدى أبناء مصر هو بيت العيلة
اللى لازم مابين الحين والأخر يجمعنا علشان نرجع نشوف بعض
ونطمن على بعض
يكون هو دايما المكان اللى بيضمنا 


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟

ان شاء الله هنختم جولتنا فى قاعة
مصر التى فى خاطرى
وموضوعنـــا هو
معارك التحرير على أرض سيناء
والموضوع ده فعليا بعتبره موسوعة بتضم مجموعة من أقوى البطولات
وأعظم عظماء التاريخ
وسعدت جدا بالإشتراك فى الموضوع


هل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء؟

موضوع
أرحنا بها يابلال
للشاعر الجميل / محمد سعيد ( صفحات العمر)
وبمنتهى الصدق
الموضوع ده أظهر مدى براعة ورقة وعبقرية محمد سعيد
ماشاء الله عليه 


كل الشكر لكِ loly_h على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معكِ عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها

ده أنـــا اللى بحقيقى بشكرك
وإن شاء الله دايما اشوفكم بخير

  

ونلتقي معكم و آخر محطات ابناء مصرالثلاثاء 22 نوفمبر مع آخر ضيف في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## drmustafa

ايه ده .. فنانة المنتدى الأولى سايقة القطار
فرصة نقول لك الأول شكراً على كل تصميماتك الجميلة في المنتدى
 وبعدين نقول ان اختيارتك عجبتني خصوصاً معارك التحرير على أرض سيناء و أرحنا بها يابلال
أدعو الله مثلك أن يكون المنتدى بيت العيلة لنا كلنا بجد 

دام للمنتدى إبداعك ودمتِ بخير

بوكي .. بجد كلمة شكراً مش كفاية .. بس مش لاقي غيرها

----------


## اليمامة

العزيزة هالة 
كعادتك ..تتسمين بخفة الظل والروح الحلوة المرحة 
شكرا لكى على هذا الحوار البسيط النابع من قلبك ..
وشكر ألف مرة على تصميماتك الرائعة التى تتحفينا بها 
ولأنك أيضا تحملتينا كثيرا فى طلباتنا فى التصميم والتعديل ..
أعجبنى موضوع " أرحنا بها يا بلال " . وموضوع " معارك التحرير "
فعلا اختيارات رائعة وهامة 
كما أشكرك أيضا على موضوعاتك الجميلة والمفيدة فى قاعات التصميم 


مودة وتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هالة الفنانة المبدعة والراقية
محطة جميلة جدا جدا
شكرا شكرا للى كان السبب فى إنك أحببت التصميمات
فكل تصميماتك جميلة بالفعل وتحوز على الإعجاب
فشكرا لك وشكرا لإسكندرانى الذى جعلنا نعرف كيف نفتخر بأحد تصميماتك الذى رآه معروض بتوقيعك على إحدى شاشات العرض فى إسكندرية
وهو التصميم الذى يضعه فى توقيعه على ما أتذكر
فعلا مبدعة يا هالة ودائما وجودك وحضورك بيبعث على الراحة والألفة
ألف شكر على المحطة الجميلة دى والحوار الممتع
وربنا يخليك دائما أخت يعتز بها الجميع
 :f:

----------


## loly_h

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اهلا ومرحباً بكِ loly_h...
> وفرصة ان اقدم لك باقات الشكر على تصميماتك الجميلة في المحطات وفي كل الموضوعات التي نلجأ لك فيها 
> اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...
> 
> 
> *



*بجد بوكاية

إذا كان هناك من يستحق الشكر على جهوده المستمرة

فهتكون إنتى 

كل الشكر والتقدير لكل ماتقدمية لنا من مواضيع تجمعنا 

وتقربنا من بعض 

الف شكر حبيبتى ...
*

----------


## loly_h

> ايه ده .. فنانة المنتدى الأولى سايقة القطار
> فرصة نقول لك الأول شكراً على كل تصميماتك الجميلة في المنتدى
>  وبعدين نقول ان اختيارتك عجبتني خصوصاً معارك التحرير على أرض سيناء و أرحنا بها يابلال
> أدعو الله مثلك أن يكون المنتدى بيت العيلة لنا كلنا بجد 
> 
> دام للمنتدى إبداعك ودمتِ بخير
> 
> بوكي .. بجد كلمة شكراً مش كفاية .. بس مش لاقي غيرها


* بعض ماعندكم يادكتور

وأنا اللى المفروض أستغل الفرصة علشان  أشكرك على إداراتك المميزة لإذاعة حورس

شكرا يادكتور 

وتسلــــم جهودك المميزة ...*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم ايدك بوكي على اللقاء
 :f: 
والحقيقة لولي من الناس المميزين جدا وفنانه بتقدير إمتياز  :y: 
بشكرك جدا على اللقاء

وبشكرك لولي على محطاتك الجميلة في المنتدى
وإن شاء الله نقدر نغير شكل المنتدى من حيث المضمون
وأنت بقه عليكي من حيث الشكل الخارجي  :2: 

وأكيد المضمون

بشكرك مرة تانية لولي على إعطائنا الفرصة لتوقف في محطاتك

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذة الرقيقة لولى

اهلا بكِ وبرحلتك الجميلة والأختيارات الفنانه
فعلا الموضوعين عجبونى جدا جدا ورحلة جميلة
بعيون فنانة وانا بحس جدا بهذا الفن لانى بحب ارسم ولى رسومات
كثيرة يمكن لو شوفتيها تعجبك لكن الفوتوشوب صعب عليه شوية
واتعرفت على جوانب من شخصيتك المرحة والبسيطة
شكرا لرحلتك الجميلة
وشكرا لأختيار الاستاذة بوكى
ومنتظرة ضيوفك الرائعين

شكرا

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *بجد بوكاية
> 
> إذا كان هناك من يستحق الشكر على جهوده المستمرة
> 
> فهتكون إنتى 
> 
> كل الشكر والتقدير لكل ماتقدمية لنا من مواضيع تجمعنا 
> 
> وتقربنا من بعض 
> ...


ربنا يخليكي يا لولي ..
بجد الشكر لكِ انت احنا بنتعبك معانا دايماً وبنزنقك في الوقت وبنعملك دوشة دايماً  :: 
سعيدة بتواجدك في المحطات  :f: 
ربنا يديم علينا اللمة الحلوة
*****************
د/ مصطفى
ابن البلد
نوفا

بجد انا مش عارفة اشكركم ازاي على تشجيعكم المستمر وكلماتكم الرقيقة  :f: 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## zizoYAzizo

سعجت بمحتطك يالولى الجميله وشكرا على كل مجهوداتك معانا فى المنتدى فى حورس او التصميمات الى بتعمليهالنا كمان شكرا ليكى ونتمنى نشوف افاكرك بقى فى تطور المنتدى كمان لكى كل التحيه والتقدير  :f:

----------


## loly_h

> العزيزة هالة 
> كعادتك ..تتسمين بخفة الظل والروح الحلوة المرحة 
> شكرا لكى على هذا الحوار البسيط النابع من قلبك ..
> وشكر ألف مرة على تصميماتك الرائعة التى تتحفينا بها 
> ولأنك أيضا تحملتينا كثيرا فى طلباتنا فى التصميم والتعديل ..
> أعجبنى موضوع " أرحنا بها يا بلال " . وموضوع " معارك التحرير "
> فعلا اختيارات رائعة وهامة 
> كما أشكرك أيضا على موضوعاتك الجميلة والمفيدة فى قاعات التصميم 
> 
> ...


*بشكرك جدا ياندى 

موش عارفة اقولك إيه على كلامك الجميل ده كله

أخجلتى تواضعى المتواضع 

ده انا اللى بشكرك على إطلالتك الرائعة 

فالإبداع يشرق حيث حللت غاليتى 

دمت ودام إشراقك   ...*

----------


## loly_h

> هالة الفنانة المبدعة والراقية
> محطة جميلة جدا جدا
> شكرا شكرا للى كان السبب فى إنك أحببت التصميمات
> فكل تصميماتك جميلة بالفعل وتحوز على الإعجاب
> فشكرا لك وشكرا لإسكندرانى الذى جعلنا نعرف كيف نفتخر بأحد تصميماتك الذى رآه معروض بتوقيعك على إحدى شاشات العرض فى إسكندرية
> وهو التصميم الذى يضعه فى توقيعه على ما أتذكر
> فعلا مبدعة يا هالة ودائما وجودك وحضورك بيبعث على الراحة والألفة
> ألف شكر على المحطة الجميلة دى والحوار الممتع
> وربنا يخليك دائما أخت يعتز بها الجميع


*متشكرة أوى أحمد 

الأجمل من المحطات تعطيرك الموضوع بمرورك الجميل 

وبشكرك جدا على ثنائك الطيب 

مع إنى مهمـــا عملت او قدمت موش ممكن اقدر اوفيكم حقكم

وأنـــا زيك بردو بشكر إسكندرانى على تشجيعى فى هوايتى التصميم

وده كان سبب إنى اكون بين أطيب وأجدع ناس فيكى يامصر 

ربنا يجمعنى بيكم دايما على الخير  ...*

----------


## loly_h

> تسلم ايدك بوكي على اللقاء
> 
> والحقيقة لولي من الناس المميزين جدا وفنانه بتقدير إمتياز 
> بشكرك جدا على اللقاء
> 
> وبشكرك لولي على محطاتك الجميلة في المنتدى
> وإن شاء الله نقدر نغير شكل المنتدى من حيث المضمون
> وأنت بقه عليكي من حيث الشكل الخارجي 
> 
> ...



*متشكرة والله أوى ياأحمد  

كلماتك دى شهادة بحقيقى أفخر بيها

وليك كل الشكر والتقدير على كل اللى بتقدمه لينا

من جهود وربنا يجازيك بما يرضيك 

وإن شاء الله هيرجع المنتدى أحسن وأجمل من الأول 





*

----------


## حسام عمر

*ربنا يبركلك ويكرك يا بوكي


وكل التقدير للأخت الفاضله لولي ولأبنها الزملكاوي الكبير الأستاذ أحمد
*

----------


## loly_h

> الأستاذة الرقيقة لولى
> 
> اهلا بكِ وبرحلتك الجميلة والأختيارات الفنانه
> فعلا الموضوعين عجبونى جدا جدا ورحلة جميلة
> بعيون فنانة وانا بحس جدا بهذا الفن لانى بحب ارسم ولى رسومات
> كثيرة يمكن لو شوفتيها تعجبك لكن الفوتوشوب صعب عليه شوية
> واتعرفت على جوانب من شخصيتك المرحة والبسيطة
> شكرا لرحلتك الجميلة
> وشكرا لأختيار الاستاذة بوكى
> ...


*أنـــا اللى بشكرك نوفايتى الجميلة  

على طلتك اللى زادت الموضوع رقة

وبعدين ينفع يعنى تكونى بتحبى الرسم  وليكى رسومات

وموش تشاركينـــا بيهـــا ... ينفع يعنى ؟؟؟

انا بأه هستغل الموضوع ده

وهطلب منك إنك تشاركينا رسوماتك

اللى أكيد أكيد هتكون جميلة أوى

مرة تانية بشكرك جدا *

----------


## loly_h

> سعجت بمحتطك يالولى الجميله وشكرا على كل مجهوداتك معانا فى المنتدى فى حورس او التصميمات الى بتعمليهالنا كمان شكرا ليكى ونتمنى نشوف افاكرك بقى فى تطور المنتدى كمان لكى كل التحيه والتقدير



*اللى بحقيقى  مفروض يسعد هيا أنــــــا

إنى موجوده مع نخبة هيا بجد الأفضل 

وياريتنى اقدر اقدم الأجمل

زيزو 

ميرسى أوى على مرورك اللى بيضيف جمال لأى موضوع تمر بيه

شكرا ... شكرا ... شكرا

(وعلى  رأى مارى منيب ... بالتلااااااااااااااااااااته )*

----------


## loly_h

> *ربنا يبركلك ويكرك يا بوكي
> 
> 
> وكل التقدير للأخت الفاضله لولي ولأبنها الزملكاوي الكبير الأستاذ أحمد
> *


*يعنى بردو مصمم ياحسام

طيب حاول كده تراجع نفسك

الأندية كتير ... والنادى الأهلى مستعد يسامحك

ويقبلك ضمن مشجعيه  

فكر تانى ... وهحاول بردو مع أحمد

وموش هاسيبكم غير وإنتم لابسين التى شيرت الأحمر  





*

----------


## nariman

لولي هانم ..انا اللي لازم أقولك هو في كده  :: 
بجد انتي انسانة جميلة قوي..
أقدر أشوف ده بسهولة من خلال لمساتك الابداعية في كل مكان
مش حاقدر أنسى تصميمك الرائع وقت الثورة وقد ايه كنت فخورة لما لقيته منتشر بره وفي فيديوهات وعليه اسمك
كمان مش ناسية لولي الكاتبة ذات الاحساس المرهف..لا تقل ابداع أبدا

تسلم ايدك حبيبتي على كل حاجة
 ::

----------


## عصام كابو

*المبدعة لولي.. سعدت جداً بركوب القطار اللي انتي تقوديه
اختيارك للمحطات مميز كعادتك دائما.. التميز لا ينبُع الا من اهل التميز 

مش عارف اشكرك على الموضوع و المحطات ولا على التصاميم الجميلة اللي انت عملتيها للموضوع* **
*
دمتي مبدعه يا لولي.. ربنا ما يحرمناش منك و لا من ابداعاتك الجميلة* **

----------


## loly_h

> لولي هانم ..انا اللي لازم أقولك هو في كده 
> بجد انتي انسانة جميلة قوي..
> أقدر أشوف ده بسهولة من خلال لمساتك الابداعية في كل مكان
> مش حاقدر أنسى تصميمك الرائع وقت الثورة وقد ايه كنت فخورة لما لقيته منتشر بره وفي فيديوهات وعليه اسمك
> كمان مش ناسية لولي الكاتبة ذات الاحساس المرهف..لا تقل ابداع أبدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي على كل حاجة


*طبعا فى كده وفى الأحلى من كده طول مانيرمو حبيبتى منوره الدنيـــا   

ميرسى يابيبتى والله على إطرائك الرقيق ده 

ويارب اكون دايما عند حسن ظن الجميع


*

----------


## loly_h

> *المبدعة لولي.. سعدت جداً بركوب القطار اللي انتي تقوديه
> اختيارك للمحطات مميز كعادتك دائما.. التميز لا ينبُع الا من اهل التميز 
> 
> مش عارف اشكرك على الموضوع و المحطات ولا على التصاميم الجميلة اللي انت عملتيها للموضوع* **
> *
> دمتي مبدعه يا لولي.. ربنا ما يحرمناش منك و لا من ابداعاتك الجميلة* **


*بعض ماعندكم يادكتور 

الف الحمد لله على سلامة الوصول 

وانا اللى بشكرك على ذوقك 

وعلى إطلالتك المميزة ...

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> *اهلا ومرحباً بكِ loly_h...*
> *وفرصة ان اقدم لك باقات الشكر على تصميماتك الجميلة في المحطات وفي كل الموضوعات التي نلجأ لك فيها* 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
> *أهلا بوكاية* 
> *يارب يكون الجميع كويسين وفرحانين*
> *وإن شاء الله دايما متجمعين فى الخير وللخير* 
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وحيثما وجدت الجمال الإبداعى الراق والبُعد الحسى الشفاف أجدك دائما أختى الغاليه
*فنانة أبناء مصر المتألقه لــــولى* 
لا أجد من الشكر ما يفى حقك وجهدك الملموس فى أرحنا بها يا بلال
فبكل الصدق كانت تصميماتك الرائعه اهم اسباب نجاحه 
حفظك الله ودمتِ قيمه انسانيه وإبداعيه يعتز بها كل ابناء مصر 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## hanoaa

الله الله
كالعاده كل ماأغيب و أرجع ألاقى قنابل بتدوى فى أبناء مصر
و الله الواحد مش عارف يقول إيه
أقول هايل يا ريهام
جميله و متألقة كعادتك
و لا لولى يا سلام يا سلام 
إيه الحلاوة دى و لا أحلى و لا أروع من كده
رجعتونى لذكريات حلوة

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

العزيزة هالة 
محطة جميلة بجد واستمتعت بكل حرف واختيارتك للمواضيع رائع جداً
اشكرك

----------

